

After 10-Week Python Training Program, Women Engineers Get Job Offers in SV - davj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/women2/2012/09/10/after-10-week-python-training-program-women-engineers-receive-job-offers-from-silicon-valley-startups/

======
thisgirlangie
Woot!

